# Weekend Plans?



## TxBuilder (Oct 8, 2009)

What's everyone doing this weekend? I'm stuck doing yard work while the wife and kid go to her mothers. I get to be alone for the first time in I don't know how long. Never thought staying at home could be exciting.


----------



## Blue Jay (Oct 8, 2009)

The wife and I are going to a Dulcimer Gospel Retreat.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 8, 2009)

TxBuilder said:


> What's everyone doing this weekend? I'm stuck doing yard work while the wife and kid go to her mothers. I get to be alone for the first time in I don't know how long. Never thought staying at home could be exciting.



Tx... just go buy her a new jeep while she's gone, she'll love ya for it when she gets back. Or it's a great time to order jeep parts while she's not at home...Just saying.....

Me, I'm going to go hug a tree this weekend.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 9, 2009)

Thought I told you to stay out of my yard...


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 9, 2009)

She said no she meant no. My Yard work is scraped and now I'm going to the mother in laws. It's pouring here in Texas so I can no longer get out of it with the, "I have so much to do around here" bit. Ain't the married life swell?


----------



## funetical (Oct 9, 2009)

Sitting at the house waiting for the rain to quit.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Tx, hows that whole weekend at the M-I-Laws going?

Wait, what ?

Gotta go, inspectors mad cause I'm hugging his tree and he's headed this way with a chainsaw and that funny little hat on.....


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't mind the tree huggin, it's the you not wearin any clothes thing that bothers me,,,that was what the hat was for.

now I need to cut that tree down....


----------



## FixIt4Me (Oct 21, 2009)

What is everyone up to this weekenddd???

I have nothing too exciting, just visiting some friends in Boston


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 21, 2009)

Getting Rained on. Another wet weekend in Texas. NO Mother in laws though so I'm happy.


----------



## funetical (Oct 21, 2009)

Good for you. I'll probably see mine. There taking my daughter for the weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 22, 2009)

TxBuilder said:


> Getting Rained on. Another wet weekend in Texas. NO Mother in laws though so I'm happy.



Your M-I-L doesn't read the forum does she...(600 miles between me and mine. She likes it that way)

Hows the auto search going?


----------



## granite-girl (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey- oldog/newtrick-
How's the weather down there ?  We're coming to Nashville for the weekend.  Anything exciting to do ?


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 22, 2009)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Your M-I-L doesn't read the forum does she...(600 miles between me and mine. She likes it that way)
> 
> Hows the auto search going?



No I'm pretty sure she doesn't even know what one is. She likes me, cause like I remind her "her daughter could've ended up with someone less handy!" The car search isn't going so well. I decided to put it on hold till some of the used car dealers around my town have an inventory turnover. There are some decent ones but nothing like my Cherokee. Lucky you with the 600 miles. Does that mean you see them twice year?


----------



## funetical (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to get drunk with Nesetor! Please the drive from Texas would have me there next august.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 22, 2009)

granite-girl said:


> Hey- oldog/newtrick-
> How's the weather down there ?  We're coming to Nashville for the weekend.  Anything exciting to do ?



Weather this weekend is suppose to be nice, 55-39 sunny on sat 65 on sun. Rain tonight and fri am. (if you believe the **** weatherman)

Lot of things to do here. If you like tourist stuff go downtown to lower Broadway and visit all the tourist stuff, lots of bars, microbreweries, T-shirt shops and some nice restaurants. Jacks BBQ at 2 ND and Broadway has some pretty good BBQ. Visit Tootsies, The Old Ryman, The Wildhorse Saloon and my favorite Hooters.

Opryland Hotel is a stop to visit for sure and Opry Mills (next door) has every kind of shop you can think of. Lots of civil war sites around town. 

Hope you have a great visit.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 22, 2009)

TxBuilder said:


> Does that mean you see them twice year?



They were here a couple weeks ago for our daughters wedding and probaly won't come back unless I die first and they come for the party. They live in Michigan and its been 12 years since I last visited there. Wife goes back after Christmas, me I stay here with the dog and everyones happy with that.


----------

